# Casque iPod Koss Porta Pro ! waouu...



## Biroman (22 Mai 2004)

Salut à tous,
je cherchais un casque digne du ipod depuis longtemps
et je me suis lancé en achetant cet après-midi le Koss Porta pro.
le son est magnifique !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  vraiment rien à dire.
un pur bonheur

Alors, à tous ceux qui cherchent une casque, facile à transporter, capable de faire parler la puissance du ipod et du format "lossless encoder", choisissez ce casque là : 
www.koss.com/koss/kossweb.nsf/02ProductFramesetCall?OpenForm&amp;Portable+Stereophones

Cela faisait tellement longtemps que je n'avais pas été aussi heureux d'un achat, depuis le jour où j'ai eu mon ibook...

Quel casque peut rivaliser avec le koss porta pro ? qui possède ce bijou ?


----------



## Biroman (22 Mai 2004)

D'ailleurs, il suffit de voir les avis sur le site de la fnac...

Une recherche sur le site de la Fnac avec *Koss Porta Pro* comme mot-clé ça va aussi. Merci de ne pas faire de lien trop longs qui rendent difficile l'affichage et la lisibilité sur les forums. 



si ça peut servir...
Bonne nuit,
et vive le saint emilion !


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2004)

d'une apprends à faire des liens ne déformant pas l'affichage des pages

de deux : pas la peine d'en faire de la pub, Jeanba3000 et moi nous en chargeons.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] d'une apprends à faire des liens ne déformant pas l'affichage des pages
> 
> de deux : pas la peine d'en faire de la pub, Jeanba3000 et moi nous en chargeons.



Pour les liens, c'est rectifié. Pour la pub, ça n'en est pas vraiment il me semble. Biroman est content de son nouveau jouet et partage sa joie avec nous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 D'autres ont le même casque?


----------



## jeanba3000 (22 Mai 2004)

Comme dit Alèm, on en a déjà largement vanté les mérites. Une petite recherche sur le forum suffisait à s'en rendre compte ici ou là par exemple. Néanmoins, ça fait toujours plaisir de voir que le nombre d'adeptes de la qualité heureux augmente !


----------



## Biroman (22 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] d'une apprends à faire des liens ne déformant pas l'affichage des pages
> 
> de deux : pas la peine d'en faire de la pub, Jeanba3000 et moi nous en chargeons.



oulalala.... doucement !
pour les liens j'y voyais plus très clair hier soir, mais en vrai je sais faire. sorry
pour la pub, ca me fait bien rire. Ou est la limite ? on passe notre temps à parler de produits apple, et souvent en les encensant.
alors tampi : vive le koss porta pro !


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2004)

Biroman a dit:
			
		

> oulalala.... doucement !
> pour les liens j'y voyais plus très clair hier soir, mais en vrai je sais faire. sorry
> pour la pub, ca me fait bien rire. Ou est la limite ? on passe notre temps à parler de produits apple, et souvent en les encensant.
> alors tampi : vive le koss porta pro !



eh les gars, faut vous réveiller (monsieur le modérateur aussi d'ailleurs)

et je vois que seul jeanba a compris mon message

amis annihilés du cerveau bonjour mais je disais que "jeanba et moi" en avaient fait une sacré pub

faut arrêter de voir le mal partout


----------



## mfay (22 Mai 2004)

Le truc marrant avec ce casque, c'est qu'il a un très bon rendement. Alors même s'il y a une limite volontaire pour limiter le nb de decibel du ipod (ou d'un autre lecteur), le Koss permet de dépasser cette limite sans problème. Alors attention au oreilles, pas trop fort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tous ça pour rappeler que la puissance sonore dépend aussi beaucoup du casque.


----------



## Biroman (22 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> eh les gars, faut vous réveiller (monsieur le modérateur aussi d'ailleurs)
> 
> ...




pas de souci....
mais un ptit smiley ça aide à comprendre le ton du message...


----------



## Floppy (22 Mai 2004)

Je n'ai pas essayé ce casque (qui est sûrement très bien). En revanche, je possède ces deux-là :

Le Sony MDR-ED 21 LP :






Et le  Koss The Plug :





Le Sony possède des canaux séparés pour les aigus et les graves (le croirez-vous, ce petit casque descend jusqu'à 8 Hz). Il se pose à l'entrée de l'oreille. Le Koss s'enfiche dans le creux de l'oreille à la manière des boules Quies.

Les deux coûtent environ 30 euros.

Mes impressions : D'abord, les deux offrent un son vraiment excellent dans leur catégorie. Le Koss a un peu plus de graves que le Sony. 

Pour l'écoûte dans le métro, l'avantage est nettement en faveur du Koss. Celui-ci permet d'écouter même sans monter le son, même de la musique calme; et même pendant le signal de fermeture des portes, on entend encore la musique. Avec, le Sony, en revanche, il est pratiquement impossible d'écouter quoique ce soit dans des conditions convenables même avec le volume à fond.

Côté confort, le Sony est comme une chaussure neuve. Douloureuse dans les premiers temps, on se demande comment l'on va pouvoir continuer avec. Pourtant, avec l'habitude, je ne sens plus aucune gène à le porter plusieurs heures d'affilées. Le Koss, quant à lui, est tout à fait confortable mais il paraît que certains ont le plus grand mal à trouver la bonne manière de le placer dans l'oreille. Pour ma part, je n'ai pas eu trop de mal.

Mon préféré : le Koss pour l'utilisation hors de chez moi. Toutefois, ceux qui n'aiment pas ce genre d'embouts qu'on s'enfile dans les oreilles pourront choisir le Sony sans état d'âme.

Petit plus du Koss : une fiche plaquée or   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et une garantie à vie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. La classe, en somme.


----------



## nicolapinot (22 Mai 2004)

J'ai moi aussi le Koos plug et j'en suis très content.. Mon équipement étant completement nul a l'appart, j'ai redécouvert le SON!!! (je ne doute pas qu'il y ai mieux mais pour le prix et la taille...)
C'est reellement interessant dans le metro mais parfois dangereux dans la rue. Enfin, il est indispensable d'avoir un autre casque si on veut l'utiliser au boulot alors que des gens sont suceptibles de nous parler. Dans le cas contraire, les collègues repartent vexés sans que vous les ayez entendu!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un seul défaut, qui est récurrent pour ce type d'equipement, c'est l'emmelage de fil!! et je n'ai pas encore vu de casque intra auricularaire qui ne fasse pas ça (enfin j'en ai vu un mais de qualité encore plus médiocre que le casque fournit avec mon IPOD 40Go).


----------



## loudjena (23 Mai 2004)

salut,

moi aussi j'ai un Koss porta pro depuis des années (en fait c'est mon 2éme exemplaire) que je trouve pas mal du tout pour du son portable léger, mais manque un peu de confort pour les longs usages. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Merci Jeanba pour les liens, je suis encore indécise sur un casque pour la maison et il y a des suggestions ds ce sujet._





_Alem on raconte que la musique adouci Tu me parais un peu tendu, non ?_


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> _Alem on raconte que la musique adouci Tu me parais un peu tendu, non ?_



eh on s'est pas déja dit qu'on ne se causait plus toi et moi, non ?

défiance, telle était le mot que tu cherchais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










quand à musique adoucie, non désolé, j'écoute du jazz et des musiques très violentes avec le Porta Pro (Ground Zero, Black Rebel Motorcycle Club, Yeah yeah yeahs, Merzbow)

Pour Liszt, je préfère les Altec 621


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2004)

Biroman a dit:
			
		

> pas de souci....
> mais un ptit smiley ça aide à comprendre le ton du message...



ça doit être les liens, j'aime pas scroller, ça me donne l'impression d'avoir un 21" pour rien 

j'aime bien ton avatar sinon


----------



## jeanba3000 (23 Mai 2004)

Chère Loudjena, comme dit mon pote Arnaud (un quasi habitué des AppleExpoSauvageAuLouPascalou), l'important c'est l'essentiel.

Hors l'important c'est ton oreille et ton écoute. Le mieux évidemment est de pouvoir tester tous ces merveilleux matériels (je ne veux froisser personne même si mon avis demeure), et je suggère un rendez-vous physique avec comparatif de tous les prétendants (à la meilleure écoute bien entendu) par exemple à une prochaine réunion au lou Pascalou.

Ne pas s'énerver après le carabistouilleur de service prénommé Alèm, ce petit maso aime trop ça, les 'énevés-après-lui'.

alemusan ! ogenkidesuka !
anata wa sokugatsu no itsuka he Bièvres ni ikimashitaka ?


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2004)

oui, le dimanche matin ? je prends ma voiture ? (heureusement que Bièvres est intraduisible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

sinon, à part ça, non, je ne suis plus maso mais faut qu'elle assume ses propos la loudjenette, pendant ce temps moi je m'en tiens au rôle qu'elle ma collé d'office


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] oui, le dimanche matin ? je prends ma voiture ? (heureusement que Bièvres est intraduisible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


`
j'oublais 

ohayio gozaïmasu jeanba3000-san !


----------



## Biroman (23 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> j'aime bien ton avatar sinon




Pas vrai, tu reconnais le personnage ?
enfin quelqu'un de cultivé ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







je suis sûr que certaines personnes doivent penser que c'est une photo de moi, et que j'ai la tronche en biais.


----------



## Floppy (23 Mai 2004)

Tu veux dire qu'en vrai, tu n'es pas en noir et blanc... Boris ?


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2004)

tu sais, moi et la trompette dans le jazz


----------



## Floppy (23 Mai 2004)

Je crois bien que j'ai trouvé le plus cher de tous les casques pour iPod :






Cette petite bête, le  Shure EC5 coûte US$ 449  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. En plus, ça doit être l'horreur d'en trouver un...


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mai 2004)

Floppy a dit:
			
		

> Je crois bien que j'ai trouvé le plus cher de tous les casques pour iPod :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour parler des casques plus généralement, on peut aussi le faire dans ce sujet.


----------

